# UK / Please Help Need Sum 1 To Take Bird Away



## Amberkelly_18 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Please Help Need Sum 1 To Take Bird Away*

Hi, My Cat Brought In A Blackbird Which Has Had All Its Tail Feathers Ripped Out Its Lived For 2 Weeks Now Its Still Very Wild And Tries To Attack If You Get To Close But I Dont Know What To Do Wit It Can Anyone Take It Of My Hands I Live In Derby. I Have No Room For It Here And Cant Set It Free As Cannot Fly Properly And Do Not Want To Take It To R.s.p.c.a. As It Will Just Be Put Down  Please Reply Asap.thank-you!

Also Ive Had A Collared Dove For Around 8 Months Now Which My Cat Also Brang In I Think Its Cruel Its Just In My Room Alday Its Very Friendly Is There A Good Home For Her To Go To Its A Female Shes Layed 4 Eggs So Far In The Last 8 Months Very Healthy! For Pics Email Me I Need Them Gone Very Quickly Although I Will Really Miss My Dove!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Amber,

I moved your post to a separate thread to make it easier for members to see it. We have a number of members in the UK, so please stand by for assistance. I also have some other UK contacts that may be able to assist. Not being up on my UK geography, I have no idea what resources may be near you.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Not near you so I can't help out but is there something you can do about your cat? Sounds like he needs to stop bringing you so many "presents"


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Amber, Im nowhere near you but I live in the UK.

I think it would be a good idea if you could take these two birds to a wildlife rescue centre as soon as possible. You are right when you say that the RSPCA would put to sleep.

Is there anyone with transport that could take you if we could find a place for these birds.

I have found two places which might take these birds. One you have to phone, the other there is just an address and no phone number. 


Please try and let us know how you get on. I will try to help.

Brookvale Bird Rescue
Brookvale House,
Oaker,
Matlock,
Derbyshire
Phone. Polyanna Pickering 01629 55851

Jo and Dave Bonser,
145 Markeaton St,
Derby DE4 2JJ
There is no phone but I think you could call and ask if they could take the birds.

I will look for some other places but try then for now

Jayne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's another place that might take the birds;


Wild Animal and bird rescue,
41-43 Gladstone street,
Mansfield, 
Nottinghamshire,
NG18 2LL

phone Terry Marsh.
01623 656195


----------

